# Overclocking- The basics



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 10, 2005)

Show article


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Feb 21, 2006)

bumpage for others's viewing pleasure..


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Feb 21, 2006)

good thread, but rivatuner is universal, not just nvidia, i use coolbits for nvidia, rivatuner for ATI personally


----------



## G.T (Feb 21, 2006)

Making this thread a Sticky may be a wise move.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 21, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> good thread, but rivatuner is universal, not just nvidia, i use coolbits for nvidia, rivatuner for ATI personally



fixed.


----------



## breakfromyou (Mar 21, 2006)

add PC Power & Cooling to that power supplies list. how dare you leave out one of the best power supplies on a list like that.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Mar 22, 2006)

breakfromyou said:
			
		

> add PC Power & Cooling to that power supplies list. how dare you leave out one of the best power supplies on a list like that.



Whoops! How did I miss that?


----------



## yun (May 9, 2006)

good thread


----------



## Zebbo (Jul 6, 2006)

As for a side note you could add this into your text:
Overclocking is a science, as it were. It takes skill, knowledge, and patience. 
Too many people expect to much without putting in any effort on the learning side of the culture. If you are one of these, you are NOT eligible to be an overclocker

This is from Master OPB and Hell-Fire and I have to say I cannot agree more with them.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 9, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> As for a side note you could add this into your text:
> Overclocking is a science, as it were. It takes skill, knowledge, and patience.
> Too many people expect to much without putting in any effort on the learning side of the culture. If you are one of these, you are NOT eligible to be an overclocker
> 
> This is from Master OPB and Hell-Fire and I have to say I cannot agree more with them.




Very true.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 10, 2006)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=104862


Hard OC'ing can be done with minimal $$$. Here is proof, all you need is some time and understanding.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 11, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=104862
> 
> 
> Hard OC'ing can be done with minimal $$$. Here is proof, all you need is some time and understanding.



http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=17816

One of the first CPU's out of AMD's fab.... 2 hours after it was delivered  (date: May 2005.) Ram is also @ 250mhz  One fast machine...

or my 2924mhz Axp on air


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 19, 2006)

For powersupplies, you might want to add Thermaltake (toughpower series is awesome) and Mushkin has some nice power supplies too


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2006)

WarEagleAU said:
			
		

> For powersupplies, you might want to add Thermaltake (toughpower series is awesome) and Mushkin has some nice power supplies too



I'll add mushkin as they have a great rep, and i guess they did just start adding PSU's..

I have yet to see any solid evidence Thermaltake is a great supplier as of yet...  

I'll add em if you can find a nice list of un sponsored happy customers that arent total idiots to this stuff


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, I happen to have a couple of friends who have them, and they swear by them. Great bang for the buck and pretty solid. However, I do understand what your saying.


----------



## Zebbo (Jul 20, 2006)

I was going to write small forum review about the Mushkin 650W PSU on TPU but I had to leave it since I lost my 7950GX2 card and 6800GT doesnt draw nearly enough juice out of +12V rails. Intentions however was to leave all my own opinions out of it by just showing some results, not to turn it into a marketing bull...

Paint however on the cover of these units seems to be on "bling bling" line. Pretty much does same job with mirror 
Of course I know its all about people's opinions as well but someone likes it to be like that, some dont.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 21, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> I was going to write small forum review about the Mushkin 650W PSU on TPU but I had to leave it since I lost my 7950GX2 card and 6800GT doesnt draw nearly enough juice out of +12V rails. Intentions however was to leave all my own opinions out of it by just showing some results, not to turn it into a marketing bull...
> 
> Paint however on the cover of these units seems to be on "bling bling" line. Pretty much does same job with mirror
> Of course I know its all about people's opinions as well but someone likes it to be like that, some dont.




imo bling bling on a psu is kinda.. bleh. waste of time for a lot of people, outside of the outside left that people *might* see in a window...

I'd rather have a better psu than a an led fan..

but that may just be me.. I love the signature big fat grey box the PSU has achieved over the years


----------



## Zebbo (Jul 21, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> imo bling bling on a psu is kinda.. bleh. waste of time for a lot of people, outside of the outside left that people *might* see in a window...
> 
> I'd rather have a better psu than a an led fan..
> 
> but that may just be me.. I love the signature big fat grey box the PSU has achieved over the years



That's the point where it is about opinions 

I personally could not care less is the paint mirror polished or not, but I certainly do know some peoples do, no matter how good the product would be performing  (though it is a little weird)

But then again, the very first Mushkin unit was not aimed much into an extreme overclockers direction but more like to gamers side. Statement however may sound a little misleading but I can say it will handle even heavier system since one testbed it went through was using overclocked Prescott 670 CPU with CF X1900 XTX. I'll end it here now since its getting too much offtopic


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 9, 2006)

Bumpage, Added a Core 2 duo section to be updated later, and going to add a DDR2 overclocking section when I get my AM2 setup going.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Aug 9, 2006)

i just read this for the first, and wish i had done so earlier!  it's pretty much what i knew about a64 already, but it's very clear and concise, which is perfect

plus, i fully agree with the rma commentation


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 16, 2006)

Added a basic DDRII blurb that may answer a few basic questions about it..

I'll ad more in depth to it when I've had more time to play with this stuff..


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice thread man..great job..
but where is Heroichi??


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> very nice thread man..great job..
> but where is* Heroichi??*



Ellaborate?


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

explain please because i`m not to good at english..


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 16, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> explain please because i`m not to good at english..



Whats it mean?  (explain)


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah yeah.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 28, 2006)

giorgos th. said:


> very nice thread man..great job..
> but where is Heroichi??






Dippyskoodlez said:


> Ellaborate?



He means Ellaborate(explain) what you mean by "Where is Heroichi?"


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 28, 2006)

it was just about a conversation in some previous posts on adding some psus on the list..


----------



## Zebbo (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey Dippy, I think you should add something about memory overclocking differences on A64 platform when using 2x512Mb and 4x512Mb and the limitations involved. As it *SHOULD* be generally known that 4x512Mb does not overclock as well as 2x512Mb does and also note people who might be buying four pieces of higher binned 512Mb modules (PC4400, PC4800, etc) that integrated memory controller limits overclocking more and motherboards will do differences here as well.


----------



## coodiggy (Oct 4, 2006)

Good point about x number of sticks of ram better/worse than others. Also non DDR2 single sided sticks are noted/tested to work best for dual channel systems while overclocking and ONE stick of single sided ram has provided an increase in stability in some chipsets compared to others while overclocking.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 5, 2006)

Zebbo said:


> Hey Dippy, I think you should add something about memory overclocking differences on A64 platform when using 2x512Mb and 4x512Mb and the limitations involved. As it *SHOULD* be generally known that 4x512Mb does not overclock as well as 2x512Mb does and also note people who might be buying four pieces of higher binned 512Mb modules (PC4400, PC4800, etc) that integrated memory controller limits overclocking more and motherboards will do differences here as well.



I'll add a blurb on CPC. Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

just refreshing the topic.


----------

